# Trek Emonda SL 8 spotted.....



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Trek Emonda SL 8 spotted! Mine is on order!*

It was at my LBS today. Equipped with SRAM Red. Beautiful bike. It's definitely my next bike. I'll most likely go Dura Ace when I make my order. Very impressive bike to say the least.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm looking forward to not only seeing one in the flesh (in the carbon?) but to riding one. I want to compare it to my Domane and Madone. 

I'd love to try an Emonda with Red 22 - that would be my ideal groupset.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm torn between the two. Being a huge fan of SRAM and all. I'd like to give Dura Ace a shot. I've read many reviews on Dura Ace being solid. Same goes for SRAM red. It's a tough call if you ask me.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey mates! Placed my order today for my 2015 Trek Emonda SL-8 loaded with Dura Ace. Should be here the first week of November. Maybe sooner. I can't wait. Until then I'll be riding my Cannondale SS loaded with SRAM Rival/Force parts which is a great bike in it's own right. 

I'll keep everyone updated. And this thread is where I'll post up the pictures of it. Also thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

I picked my SL8 up on Friday and it's great. Can't wait to put more miles on it.


----------

